# making your own breech pants [pic heavy]



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

What are they made out of? They look better than normal ones. Too bad I can't sew lol.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Holy smokes those are cute!!!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Very cool, you should take orders on them!


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

I went to the local fabric store and made the breech side (khaki) in the same material that swimsuits, figure skating costumes, and dance costumes are made out of so it has 4 way stretch, stain resistant, and breathable so in all very comfortable. The seats are made out of patent leather type material with boa imprinted into it which matches my hunter boa muck boots (spend more time doing chores than riding anyhow X-D). The grey pair is made out of the same material on the breech side however the seat is faux suede


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Ooo I wonder if you could line them with fleece of some sort for winter?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

Yeah! Someone else who likes to sew riding pants! I am the only one in my area within a 100 miles who makes their own pants - LOL! Or at least it feels that way...

I have over a dozen pairs I've made from suitability patterns - full seat, knee patch, and many a modified version with my own ideas.

I've used stretch fleece in gray with a black stretch fleece full seat and those I just LOVE for winter... I've made black with a neon blue fullseat (I'm an endurance rider so bright colors are normal for my waredrobe LOL!)

and a stretch corduroy pair with suede knees - I even made my daughter a pair out of stretch denim and added a piping along the outer edge of the fullseat with suede in a constrasting color.......

hmmmmm there are so many options! Yours look great! 

I don't do the zipper fly or belt loops - i only do elastic waist because it is so much more comfy. I also leave the edges at the ankles raw, and leave them long so they stay smooth under my chaps or tall boots - after the first 15 miles, you start feeling it thru your socks so I don't even put in a hem.

And yes, once you get the hang of it sometime after your 3rd or 4th pair, then you can really start making them faster and yes, it is WAY cheaper than the $70 pair at the store. 

you go girl!


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm sure I could make flece ones that would be warm I'm quite excited to make more but it truely does take me forever to make a pair I seriously spend a whole day making one pair, lol... perfectionism ish. 

would you care to share clippityclop? I would love to see >.< if you don't mind that is.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

how very cool.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

wow those are really cute.. i might have to ask you to send me a quick how to do it list so i can try


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

Ashleysmardigrasgirl said:


> I'm sure I could make flece ones that would be warm I'm quite excited to make more but it truely does take me forever to make a pair I seriously spend a whole day making one pair, lol... perfectionism ish.
> 
> would you care to share clippityclop? I would love to see >.< if you don't mind that is.


 
you are really not asking to see photos of my bum, are you? hahaha! Let me see what I've still got hanging up in the closet and I take a few pics - mine don't have the cute factor that yours have - but the joy of homemade stuff is that it lasts a LONG time. I even made a couple of pair to ride when I was pregnant - I love that pattern!!!


----------



## Legend (Nov 15, 2011)

Goodness, those are adorable!!! I would wear those into town, no problem! Really, really, really cute. What did you put on the bottom of the breeches? How do you put tall boots over them?


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

Ok - here's a handful of mine - mine aren't nearly as beautiful as yours, just very functional for the miles I put them through.

I love the suitability patterns! They are GREAT if you like to sew your own stuff.

And yes, my first pair took me all day to make but now they take like - two hours, tops - only because the full seat part has to be carefully pinned in then you have to make sure both sides match before you sew it. That part is tedious, but not hard.





































My favorite is the corduroy stretch fleece (butterscotch ones) - but I couldn't find my regular stretch corduory - hmm - I love spandex but you have to buy the really thick stuff (like what the NFL uses for their players) otherwise if you bend over, it becomes see thru!:lol: - spandex house has LOTS of choices - I also order from ebay - each pair takes about 2 yards. I've learned that fleece fullseats will be slick in the saddle, unless you use a wool seatsaver or something similar, and suede will help you stick better, but won't wash very well and doesn't stretch when you bend or shift, etc and will rub your rear. Spandex on Spandex works great and if you need more padding in the rear, just double the full seat part.

I also learned that depending on how your rear looks in full seats, you can change the shape of the seat to better suit your personal shape - in other words, the silver pants make me look wider in the rear but the more narrow seat in the butterscotch pants is more flattering to my shape (at least I think so :wink

I'm so glad you started this thread - I hope some others who sew will share some of their stuff, too!


----------



## Foxesdontwearbowties (Jul 9, 2012)

Can you make a how-to guide? I think we'd all appreciate that :b
Super cute!


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

I always end up having to undo stitching because the thin/light stretchy fabric folds sooo easily and I end up without a clean line of breech and seat fabric. When I made my first pair my bum looked sooo frumpy from the leather not fitting properly but after trying it on and re doing it too many times to count they fit better than any breech I;ve ever bought. Which is pretty cool because I'm short and jiust a tad skinnier than womens sizes probably because of my shortness so I usually have to buy kids breech's which don;t readily offer the full seat option. 

Oh and at the cuff of the bottom of both breech's I've posted have a velcro fly so I can fit them on over my boots all I've got to do is undo the velcro and slip em on.
and the 'bling' i've tested with my boots and they don't rub anywhere that I can feel. The beading is sewn very securely to the cuff of the leg so you don't even notice they're there in boots in otherwords


I love your courdory ones clippityclop! they look so soft!!! and I love the length!!! I've yet to make a set of full length pants yet just capri so far and I do the zipper fly but no belt loops lol I need to figure out how to do an elastic band X-D

I'd love to help anyone out who would like to make some for themselves so if you have any questions PM as they truely were a labor of love, I wore them around town to do errands in and the bling on the bottom of the pants make them sooo pretty to look at.


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

wow, you guys are very talented. My last sewing project resulted in a blouse with the sleeve sowed right down to the side of it. After spending the better part of an hour ripping that out, I decided that buying the garment was the way to go for me. Wish I could sew though as I think I could save a ton of money. Not to mention... Look how cool those pants turned out. I am jealous.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Now all I need is a sewing machine LOL


----------



## PalmettoFarms (Sep 13, 2012)

Those are SOOOO cute!!!


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

ha ha speaking of sewing machines I have two at home and one shedding parts in my tack compartment of my trailer, lol...

my nicest sewing machine is at home but missing so many pieces it's not functional at the moment I made these on a machine that weighs about as much as I do, full metal body to boot, lol... It was an 'experience'


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

:O Where do you find the patterns for those???? I want to make myself some!


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

GENIUS!! I'll be starting English riding lessons soon and have one pair of breeches. I was wondering how on earth I was going to be able to afford more, on top of lesson costs. I have a couple of sewing machines and am going to try my hand making some breeches.... wish me luck (I'm gonna need it!).


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

you can do it! Don't give up - start with the knee patch tights, and slowly work your way to the full seat. Working with stretch fabric takes a little more effort but if you just get through one pair without giving up, then the light bulb comes on and you 'get it' and then it is super easy.

Here's where I get my patterns:

SuitAbility.com

I've made the riding tights, show vests and shirts (western) and even a pair of kentucky jodpurs for gaited classes. I've made the driving apron and a pair of fringed western chaps, and a quarter sheet (rump cover). The patterns are super easy to follow and you can make them on any sewing machine.

There is really no 'how to' if you use a pattern since the pattern is basically the instructions on how to do it.

What I would love to learn to make is a pair of these:








which I bought (Kerrits brand) because I had no clue how to work with this type of fabric - the black part is almost like neoprene with no stretch, that's why the full seat is separated in places so that it will 'give'....making a copy cat pair is on my to do list - if I ever get to it!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Only on a horse forum would you find a thread of women in skin tight pants... I love HF. I love horse people. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Those are superrr cute! I've always ridden in jeans but I've always wished for a pair of breeches/pants like that - I'm always tearing my jeans when I get on from the ground. It's bad.
I may have to try making a pair!


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Wow they're cute!

Where do you get suitability patterns that someone mentioned or just patterns in general for them? My mom is kind of getting on in years but loves to see and would really love to be able to take a part in my horsey life.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

DancingArabian said:


> Wow they're cute!
> 
> Where do you get suitability patterns that someone mentioned or just patterns in general for them? My mom is kind of getting on in years but loves to see and would really love to be able to take a part in my horsey life.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


go to suitability.com and just start browsing!

There are some pics on their page of others who have made home-made show clothes/pants/etc. I don't know of any other riding clothes patterns out there - if someone else does, please share!


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

Ashleym, what pattern did you use? I don't think the pattern I used is even there anymore - I used a riding tights pattern that was a combo pattern for riding tights (had to use 4 way stretch) or polar fleece riding tights/leggings. Maybe it will show back up again in time for winter since it had the pattern for winter tights in it....hmmm


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Those look adorable! I wish I knew how to make them! they look awesome!!


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

I used a modified version of the suitability pattern 4700 I believe; it's the one that's available right now. I modified mine in that I made the seat slightly longer than the pattern suggests and made the pant leg a bit shorter.


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

I also like the way some of the riding pants nowadays are made with the lower leg almost like a sock - so they stay smooth under tall boots. 

Have you seen the riding knickers? apparently they are to be worn OVER your show breeches until the last minute when you enter the ring - they are waterproof....I've never personally seen anything like these..
Kerrit Waterproof Riding Knickers - Kerrits


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

I like the idea clippityclop, I'm curious as to how you can take them on and off while mounted; sounds like a pair of pants and a magic trick!


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

Where did you get the pattern for these? They are adorable, I really don't like the ones that are tight all the way down. SO cute. I usually don't wear breeches, but I like to in winter.


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

LOL - to change those while mounted, you'd need moves like Magic Mike! :rofl::rofl::rofl:

I have no use for knickers - I just saw them randomly while looking at the Kerrits website...

the word itself is fun to say ' knickers knickers knickers ' lol!


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

Annanoel said:


> Where did you get the pattern for these? They are adorable, I really don't like the ones that are tight all the way down. SO cute. I usually don't wear breeches, but I like to in winter.


 
see the previous posts for the website link - I modified the bottoms to be long and looser so I could wear them over paddock boots if I wanted to....or just around the house as PJ's ;-)


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

I just bought the pattern! :happydance:Yay! I need 2 new pairs of breeches, so hopefully I'll be able to get the hang of it after a first scrap try. :shock: That sewing machine of mine better be ready! I have an ordinary needle and a needle for stretchy fabric, which one should I use?


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

I usually use some sort of ball point needle (they won't pucker or cause a run in thin fabric) when i sew with spandex....anything as heavy as suede or jeans, get a suede/jeans needle... most ball points for lightweight knits work for me on just about any fabric that weighs less than denim (I'm not too picky when I sew)....

good luck! Can't wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

Ok, I got a sewing machine, a pattern and some fabric. I've been practicing using my machine and I feel like I'm ready to try.
The problem is my fabric store doesn't have any leather so I have to buy it online. Can anyone point me to some good leather or suede fabric online? I want something grippy!


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

try ebay, but you make sure before you buy that you know exactly how much you need - 

The suitability website has some companies listed under the section where they talk about notions and where to buy materials, etc...you could check there...

Suede won't stretch if you do a full seat, so be prepared for that, and it comes in many weights. Did you check the upholstry section of the fabric store for suede? Joann's fabrics has it on rolls (if you have a Joann's there where you are) only in the upholstry section - now it is dry clean only, so bright or dark colors will fade so if you use a neutral or tan, you should be able to wash it in the washing machine just fine.

You can always use the same fabric (or even stretch denim) for knees or fullseat for your first attempt....good luck! Can't wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I would like to make some - my baby sister is a wiz at sewing all kinds of stuff. I can quilt with a machine and French Sew with a machine but Dana can make clothes and stuffed animals...this looks like a job for Baby Sister or at least get Baby Sister to walk me through it!!!


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

I'll be heading to the fabric store to check the materials this weekend. What sort of material should I get that's breathable, stretchy but not too thin?


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Also should I dare try full seat? I've never ridden in anything but half. I don't know how full seat feels like!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I keep telling myself I'm going to sew a pair of breeches. I want to make a pair out of stretchy jean fabric. I love riding in jeans, but the seam can be uncomfortable after a few hours.

Very cute breeches posted above! I really like the butterscotch fleece ones - they look comfy and I like the butt pattern.


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

I'd try knee patch breeches first, because just learning to sew with stretchy fabric (you should pull it tight just a little as you sew with a zig zag stitch unless you have a serger which is the best) can be enough of a headache. Then when you are confident with that part, the fullseat can be the next part to try. Just my little ol opinion!

And yes, stretchy jean fabric is THE BEST and most fun to work with and you can really come up with some cool looking pants afterwards! Most 'jegging' or stretch denim is 2-way stretch and not 4-way so you need to make sure that when you cut out the pattern, (at least this works for me) you make it so that it stretches left and right across your hips, and not up and down. PLUS, you need to make the pattern about 3 sizes too big because the fabric won't stretch as much and the pattern is made for 4 way stretch fabric - this is from personal experience.

Hope this info helps someone!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

CC - thanks for the info on "jegging." I will keep that in mind. Seems like there might be a market for custom breeches. I just met a lady who wanted to pay me "however much I wanted" because she couldn't find the breeches she wanted anymore!


----------



## Ripplewind (Mar 22, 2012)

Can you post a pattern for them?


----------



## 35391 (Jul 18, 2012)

Wow! Those look great! I've been debating on trying to make my own because I can't find any breeches that fit me right. I'm so going to try this now!


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks to Ashleysmardigragirl who started this thread!!

These pants are not hard to make, but your first pair will take some time. But if you have the patience to work thru it, you'll have everything figured out by the second pair.....

The patterns are from the Suitability.com website - browse thru and look for english bottoms. Like I mentioned previously, I don't put any type of closer at the bottoms of mine - I prefer a raw hem so it doesn't rub me after the first 25 miles.

You can make boot cut too, just by flaring the bottom a little bit to be as wide as you like. IN FACT, I used that idea to make a halloween bellbottom costume one year....

TIPS - if you need to adjust the length (to make the pants longer or shorter) add the length (or shorten) about 3 inches above your knee cap. Hold the pattern up to your leg, make sure the crotch is where it is supposed to be and mark the pattern where it sits 3 inches above your knee. Here you can cut the pattern and pin it to your fabric with extra space inbetween or shorter - whatever you need.

You can't adjust the length down by your ankle or on your calf - your pants will be to skinny and you won't be able to get them up! 

Hope this tidbit helps. I love that we have so many sew-it-yourself types here - nobody I know sews anymore. It is truly a dying art!


----------



## Ripplewind (Mar 22, 2012)

I want to take it up so badly! Too bad I've also taken up knitting and crocheting as side-hobbies. XD I just don't have enough time to keep up with grades, college applications, horsey-time, shows, reading for fun, drawing, painting, composing, piano, knitting, crocheting, and sewing!


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

> I want to take it up so badly! Too bad I've also taken up knitting and crocheting as side-hobbies. XD I just don't have enough time to keep up with grades, college applications, horsey-time, shows, reading for fun, drawing, painting, composing, piano, knitting, crocheting, and sewing!
> ​


Same! I have too many hobbies! :O


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

I started making my first pair but the leather I ordered on ebay hasn't come in yet so I decided to start on the knee patch pair for my friend, part way through that I ran out of bobbin thread and now I can't get my machine threaded right GRRR! When I first got the machine I had trouble threading it so I had my mom come over and help lol but now I'm lost, everything looks right but the stitches are just unraveling....ok rant over, this is why I don't sew, I'm hopeless at this kind of stuff


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

Oh dear, why did I have to see this!

I have no reason to have another pair of breeches since I don't even own a horse right now... but the temptation! Especially since the pair I own are thick and black, making them horrible in summer...

Plus that site has made me want to make my own saddle pads and everything. And the half chaps would be so handy since no sizes in any store fit my massive legs! Darn you all!


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I'd love to be able to sew my own breeches, but ATM I'm too scared to sew the duvet cover I bought fabric for (and that's all straight lines!)


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

Rachel1786 said:


> I started making my first pair but the leather I ordered on ebay hasn't come in yet so I decided to start on the knee patch pair for my friend, part way through that I ran out of bobbin thread and now I can't get my machine threaded right GRRR! When I first got the machine I had trouble threading it so I had my mom come over and help lol but now I'm lost, everything looks right but the stitches are just unraveling....ok rant over, this is why I don't sew, I'm hopeless at this kind of stuff


WooHoo, I fixed my machine and finished the pants part of the knee patch breeches, not too bad, fabric is a bit thin and I think they will be too big for my friend(knee patch pattern was very confusing on the sizes) I tried them on and they fit me(size 30 or rarely a 28) and these were supposed to be a 26, guess we'll have to see. I also tried to make them pull on instead of zip so the area where the zipper would go is a bit bumpy, but I can fix them, or make a new pair, I got this fabric on ebay, 6 yards for $25 + shipping so not very expensive :lol:


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

Way to go! 

i know how the sewing machines can give you gray hair when threading them...I use a serger and it has 4 cones - the inside where you thread it is like a rat maze...and one little thread out of places makes a HUGE mess OR sometimes you don't even know you have a thread in the wrong place and the hem sews up very nicely until you pull one corner and the whole thing unravels in your lap. LOL!


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

bleh my sewing machine is out of commission after having sewn my new boot to my new cart and making a seat... haha not sure what to do about it I've tried everything...









need to get my tire on


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

It's really pretty!

You need a professional grade leather sewer - you know how much fun you could have with one of those and your talent? That's on my wishlist and has been for years. My next favorite thing to sew after pants is english pads. I've made so many, my horses never have to wear the same pad twice in a week - I just throw them in the washer on the weekend and they are good to go. 

Fleece half pads are easy to make too, but what I would LOVE to do is use real hides and make REAL fleece half pads - I own a couple of merino wool seat savers and would love to be able to do those. Hence, the need for a heavy duty leather sewer. AND with one of those I could sew my own biothane tack - another one of my favorite things. AND horse blankets - cheaper to buy than to make but when they rip, it sure would be nice to have one of those big machines. I've priced refurbished ones and they run about $3000. It's on my want list, but too many other things keep popping up that need the $$ more than my hobby - such is life!!


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

Well albeit my sewing machine for sure isn't the same one years ago I saw an old man who _used_ to own my favorite tack shop and they did their own leather repair and consignment for used tack who had the most arcaic heavy duty machine for sewing I've seen to date; I watched it sew right threw a saddle... 

My machine however is quite the beauty if I do say so myself, it's from the 60's and all metal so it easily went through the leather however I believe due to the fact that I actually found my machine in a closet in storage for who knows how long so I think it's a bit overdue for a 'tune up'.

I really want to make saddle pads but I've been holding back because my mount is unridable however I for sure am going to make custom pads for my new harness with velcro straps and everything X-D maybe even a driving blanket just to be fancy...

ahhh don't even tell me I just bought my first cart and have been working on it and finally got the wheels on it today; the fam had fun using it like a rickshaw I'll post pictures when I get the chance but I think I am going to gold leaf the red pinstripping, outline in white enamal paint maybe?, then clear coat it... depending on how my test runs go ha ha otherwise it just gets a total 'touch up'... 


I love the idea about repurposing the seat covers! I was thinkin' the next time I find an 'overly loved blanket' to sew it into a stable blanket with cut outs for the harness since I'm next to a lake it gets very damp and cold and plan to do a lot of ground driving... I'm a runner haha


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

LOL - well i can't wait to see it - I bet it will be gorgeous! You are so creative!


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

More info to share

I know they aren't selling the exact pattern I used anymore - for whatever reason -but if anyone wanted to ask them if they still sell any of the discontinued patterns, I pulled mine out last night:

#2900
Fleece vest, riding tights for Lycra knits or stretch polartec and riding sweatpants pattern - children/adult sizes

(I used the riding tights pattern for the pants in the pictures)

just a little FYI - the pattern they have now works fine (if they won't sell you #2900), you can just put in an elastic waistband instead of a fly and belt loops and then adjust the length to your personal preference.

If you like aerobic wear or go to zumba like me, no pattern in the store works better for making yoga pants (just add a different color extension to the waistband so you can fold it down for hip hugger yoga pants - and flare the bottom, start the flare mid calf and go wider all the way down for best results). Last night I bought some sweatshirt stretch knit and made some warm up snug fit ballet tights (capri length) and some warm up booty shorts to go over them using the pattern.

There are so many ways it can go and is worth having in your sewing box if you like to create your own stuff and only need a base pattern to get you started.


----------



## Joidigm (May 8, 2012)

Oh I love my Devon Aire riding leggings but not the price or color choices. **** you peeps. Now I have to go buy material. :shock:

Thank you for the pattern website! :lol:

I have been wanting to make my own saddle pad too. I can never seem to find one that is long enough for my older Passier. They always seem to fall short of the flaps, which annoys the crap out of me.


----------



## Brittney917 (Jul 13, 2012)

The silver/gray ones are my favorite, SO adorable!!!


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks brittay!


----------



## foreveramber (Apr 23, 2012)

Can any of you fabulously creative people tell me how to do the blanket-edging-kinda stitch that's often around the edges of knee patches on breeches? I have a pair of old breeches that don't fit anymore, so I want to take the knee patches off and sew them onto a pair of really comfy stretch pants I have 
I love this thread lol


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

Joidigm said:


> I have been wanting to make my own saddle pad too. I can never seem to find one that is long enough for my older Passier. They always seem to fall short of the flaps, which annoys the crap out of me.


I used a simple roma saddle pad that was a size FULL (dressage pad) and started copying it - I just added a bit of a contour at the top to better fit my curvy horses and haven't used a pattern since - I just keep laying out the full size dressage pad and then shape it to fit whatever saddle I need it to fit.

The most fun one I made was a dressage pad made out of old denim, and I put a denim trim around it and cut little tiny fringe into it. Once I put it in the washer, the denim frayed all around the edges and looks like frayed piping. It is so rockstar looking - LOL!


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

foreveramber said:


> Can any of you fabulously creative people tell me how to do the blanket-edging-kinda stitch that's often around the edges of knee patches on breeches? I have a pair of old breeches that don't fit anymore, so I want to take the knee patches off and sew them onto a pair of really comfy stretch pants I have


Took me a bit to find a pair that had that stitch - the blue pants knee patch picture - outer edge is a blanket stitch. My older (broken because I used it too many times doing things with it that was beyond its capabilities) sewing machine had the ability to make blanket stitches but I find is is just as functional and pretty just to do a double rows of straight stitches or zig zags if that's all your machine can do.​ 
I don't know how to do the stitch other than using a machine that can do it for you. ​ 
On my knee patch, I use a double straight stitch (like the center part of the blue pants patch) all around the edge as well as through the middle like that picture shows - works just as well - for firm fabric WITHOUT stretch like suede.​

IF you use something a little more flexible (such as self fabric/same fabric that the pants are in but a contrast color, for example), zigzag is the best way to go and is best to use on any fabric with stretch.​ 
Maybe this info and pics will be useful!​ 







​ 







​ 







​


----------



## jcraig10 (Sep 14, 2012)

man i wish i was more creative....or even knew how to sew!!! how cool...its near impossible to find breeches in fun colors!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

Im glad i found this thread! I just got my suitability pattern to make my own saddle pad and can't wait to try it! im hoping to order the breeches pattern too!


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Bahh, I still waiting for my pattern to arrive.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow, those are very cool looking, you guys are talented. I, on the other hand, cannot sew a stitch, nor have any desire to. But I did find neat pink breeches for $19, got the link from a thread on here.


----------



## CharliGirl (Nov 16, 2009)

Just curious - what sizes do the Suitability patterns include? Couldn't find the info on their site!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Nice job. Have you considered making the grips from suede?
Btw, I'm working on...
recycled blanket
2 pairs of flannel pj's (DD & DH)
dress shirts
recycling man's suit for DD


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I wonder if these would be suitable for local schooling shows, if made in the right colors with the right material. There's not a good selection of breeches in my area and certainly not any that fit full-figure women, plus I'm on a serious budget, so spending $100+ on a pair of breeches is out of the question.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Wow - you're good!!!
Sadly if I tried anything like that it would be a total disaster


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

With the 4-way stretch fabric, a knee patch can be made w/another layer of the material that you are making the pants from.


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

Here are the sizes for Suitability patterns (breeches)
-Breech Waist Sizes 22-40, Shirt Sizes 6-24 (Women's), and 2-16 (Girls') ALL included!

These breeches will certainly work fine for schooling shows. It depends on the fabrics/materials you use -the pattern with zippers, beltloops and a fullseat would be perfect for higher levels of showing - especially if you chose deerskin for the full seat, etc, and you used a quality fabric like this (equestrian lycra) Lycra, Spandex and other Stretch Knit Fabrics 

but then the price adds up really quick. For folks on a budget, or those wanting to play around and have fun with fabric from your local store (Hancocks, Jo-Ann's - whatever you have), look for a 4-way stretch fabric (spandex/lycra) and then just use the same fabric but in a different color for your knee patches or fullseat. Look in the dance fabric/swimsuit section for lycra.

In winter, look for a fine wale corduroy with lycra or maybe some stretch polar fleece. Now is the time to buy your winter fabrics b/c they are on sale!!

If you absolutely fall in love with some stretch denim and have to have it (stretch denim is mostly a 2-way stretch fabric - it stretches good one way, but hardly at all the other way) or ANY 2-way stretch fabric, make sure you cut your pattern on the fabric so that the fabric stretches across your hips - in other words, the fabric needs to stretch left to right (hip to hip) not up and down, crotch to ankle. And make them one size bigger (maybe two if they are mostly cotton) . 

Then try them on and if they are too loose (which is easy to fix - too tight and there isn't anything you can do), turn them inside out, and just sew them up the outside legs a little on each side, taking off a 1/4" at a time and trying them on until you get the fit you like.

Any of the fabric with cotton of 90% or more, will shrink a size so take that into consideration. In fact, once you get them to fit the way you like, cease your sewing and throw them in the wash. Try them on again and make sure then finish your sewing. :wink:

Hope this info helps somebody!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Even with the Equestrian Lycra in the link you provided and a cheaper material for the seat than deerskin, it'd be cheaper for a plus size rider than the majority of the breeches out there. That makes me happy. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

cc, do you ever wash and preshrink your fabric?
BTW, youngest DD is an asst. mgr at JoAnne's.


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

I do, 50% of the time - LOL - I'm too lazy to do it every time - I have one of those 'instant gratification' mindsets. I want to get started as soon as I get the fabric home!:lol:

Any of the fabrics with 90% cotton gets washed in warm AND DRIED. I take it out right away so I don't have to iron it. But spandex/lycra/swim/dance fabric, naaa...I just jump on the project and go for it.

If you buy the fake ultrasuede (upholestry section) for your knees/full seat, most of those are dry clean only. You have to buy 1.5 times as much as you need and then wash regular cycle/warm AND DRY so it will shrink and then cut your seat/knee patches out of it. I mean, if you plan on throwing your breeches in the wash with regular clothes, then prewash/shrink the suede so they don't shrivel up and mess up your pants. The ultrasuede won't last as long either, so that is why self-fabric (same fabric as your pants just different color) works best.

I'M JEALOUS - I HOPE YOU GET A BETTER DEAL THAN THOSE %40 OFF COUPONS (used to be %50) oh well...LOL!


----------



## nikarphar (Apr 1, 2012)

Anybody knows where to get the deerskin patches like the ones in FIts jodhpurs?


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

yes - you have to buy hides and cut them to the shape you want - same as if you were making full seats - ebay has some - but it might be worth your while to look up specific wholesalers that sell tanned and softened deer hides - it is cheaper to buy an entire LOT and then sell what you don't use - the ones on ebay can be a bit pricey piece by piece - and you'll have extra if you mess up b/c it does happen.


----------



## mysolarflare (Jan 21, 2013)

So want to try this! My trainer was just fussing at me for not having any , time to break out the machine!


----------

